# GULP for bluegill?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thought I'd take my kayak after bluegills and wondered if anyone ever caught them on GULP. I have some that looks like grubs and some that is black. Never caught a darn thing on any of the GULP I've tried though.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I have just about as much luck with gulp products as any other plastic, aside from the sinking minnow, which I really like. As for bluegill though, the only gulp product I've used successfully on bluegill are the gulp maggots that come in the little bottles. I bought some a while back just because I was curious and finally got them out last weekend when I took my little brother to catch some gills. I have to say they worked fairly well. They aren't much more than little pellets but I stuck a few on a size 8 or so hook and caught about 6-8 bluegills on them in a half an hour.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Tried the black GULP that looks like a small worm on our club lake and got a lot of bites from bluegills, buit nothing big. Had a couple of small bass take it too. I'll try it in a strip mine pond tomorrow to see how it works there. I know that pond holds some nice gills.


----------



## muskyboy66 (Aug 6, 2005)

went to a hole in a creek near my house the other day just to mess around and caught bluegill on berkley trout bait(the stuff you roll into a ball) and 1 on gulp brown worms. crickets are my favorite bait for panfish though


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Gulp, Power bait and such worked great for me through the ice the past 2 years.
I never tried them on the soft water for gills.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Like WalleyeGuy said, it worked good through the ice but I have tried it during the Spring and Summer without any good luck. Crappie Nibbles seem to work all the time but I only use them to tip twister tails and such.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Gulp maggots on a fly for the bluegills/redears work as good as real maggots. Can't wait to try them for smelt this winter. Should stay on the hook better so you don't have to freeze your hands rebaiting.


----------

